# 4 x 4????



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I am buying a 4wd truck Friday. When do you use 4-HI vs 4-LO??
I am figuring 4-HI would be for say.. driving down a muddy road or on the beach and 4-LO would be for mainly pulling your boat out of the ramp???


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Use 4 Hi when going any faster than 1st gear. 4 Lo is great for pulling out a boat but if you are like me, you will find other uses like pulling out trees or climbing over rocks.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't usually lock 4-lo unless I have to climb something, or as a drunken effort to blow the engine when I'm already stuck somewhere. I've never had to use it pulling the boat out, or any other time on pavement. It's very jerky and hard to manage on pavement. My truck is also a diesel, so I have plenty of torque on the ground with 1st gear in 4-hi. Might be different with a gasser.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

justinlw said:


> I don't usually lock 4-lo unless I have to climb something, or as a drunken effort to blow the engine when I'm already stuck somewhere. I've never had to use it pulling the boat out, or any other time on pavement. * It's very jerky and hard to manage on pavement.* My truck is also a diesel, so I have plenty of torque on the ground with 1st gear in 4-hi. Might be different with a gasser.


why are you using 4wd on pavement with that big of a truck?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*4-LO*

4x4 Lo is strictly for high torque at Turtle speed. Like pulling up a steep rocky offroad hill, or when your stuck and the wheels won't turn in 4-hi due to not enough power/torque.
when you shif into 4-LO, the transfer case uses another planetary with a very tall gear(for major torque) therefore increases the power at the wheels for pulling HARD and SLOW. It's the gear you use to hook-up bumper to bumper with chains with your drunken buddy in the fight "my truck is better than your truck", and then the next day, both trucks are headed to the shop to repair broken axles, u-joints, driveshafts ect..


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The times I have needed 4WD Low would be in the back country in Colorado elk hunting...climbing mountains, crossing streams, etc. I also use it...in Low gear without the hubs locked, so you have are only giving the rear tires the Low gear...pulling my big heavy boat out of a ramp. As stated above, you really should not be using 4WD (Low or High) on pavement...it is hard on the equipment.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

From what I heard, 4wd should only be used on pavement if it is on a straight away with little or no turning, so for instance, to pull the boat out until it is out of the water and then switch back to 2wd immediately.. 

I kinda thought that this was the protocol, just making sure... I have driven a 4wd on the beach once and you can really tell the difference when turning.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Just buy you a vehicle that has all the time 4Wd and forget about it.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

You will get a manual for the truck which will explain everything to you. If you don't want to read it then follow these instructions. If your truck has standard suspension, use 4 LO. If it has a lift kit, then use 4 HI. Only time you use 2 WD is when you go **** hunting at night and have put an extra ton of weight in the back. Hope this clears things up for you. If you have any other questions, like when to use AM vs. FM radio, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> why are you using 4wd on pavement with that big of a truck?


Someone mentioned using 4-lo to pull a boat up the ramp. Aren't most ramps paved? Read the line before and I mentioned the only times I used 4-lo.

So no, I'm not using 4x4 on pavement.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> *From what I heard, 4wd should only be used on pavement if it is on a straight away with little or no turning, so for instance, to pull the boat out until it is out of the water and then switch back to 2wd immediately.. *
> 
> I kinda thought that this was the protocol, just making sure... I have driven a 4wd on the beach once and you can really tell the difference when turning.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys.


whoever told you that was driving a 76 model with lockers... the new 4x4 can run through the mountains and down the freeway in high.. you will know when it's time for lo.

They have a 4x4 training class at San Jac central Tiny,, you should enroll!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Use 4 low for driving the Houston freeways at speeds greater than 55 mph.......


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Busy ramps can get wet and slippery even when paved with asphalt or concrete. That is when the 4X4 comes in handy at the ramp.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I should expand on my earlier post. I drive an 03 tacoma V6 5sp. and pull a 17 foot boat. It is easier on my clutch to use 4Lo pulling my boat up a ramp. After I have cleared the ramp and finished securing my boat, I go back to 2 wheel drive. If I had an auto, I proably would not use 4 wheel drive on concrete unless my rear tires started to slip on me. I have not been stuck bad enough off road to warrant 4Lo but I have also not does many crazy things off road.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*THERE IS A DIFFERENCE*



Long Pole said:


> Just buy you a vehicle that has all the time 4Wd and forget about it.


A vehicle with all wheel drive such as a GMC Denali does not have 4-LOW.
In other words, no tall gear planetary in the transfer case to lower the output ratio for major torque. they work fine in most cases, but try pulling a steep rocky hill and you'll wished you had 4-low. I've had 4x4's all my life and have used 4-Low very few times, but when it was needed, it sure was nice to have.


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

I have 3 4x4's and the only time I ever use 4 low is when in 1st gear (manual or automatic) when in sand or mud. No need to even give it gas; just let it roll.......


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

tou-shay Dr. Redfish!


Tight lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I use 4-lo on the beach; the extra reduction decreases the torque load on my transmission - at least that's my understanding.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I got my truck and I love it! I had to check out the 4-Lo on my little sister's bush in the back yard... Backed up to the tree, well bushy tree, wrapped a chain around it, put the tranny in neutral, switched to 4-Lo, waited for it to say it was engaged. dropped her into first and let the tires spin.. There ain't no bush there anymore and harldly any roots left either!!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I had to check out the 4-Lo on my little sister's bush in the back yard...


Woa! Easy there... I thought that only happened in the Alabama backwoods. Ha!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

warcat said:


> Woa! Easy there... I thought that only happened in the Alabama backwoods. Ha!


HEY, I know some folks from around there...

And I have to agree with you. :cheers:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

warcat, too funny,, he is from Arkansas though!

And Longpole,, we know you married your sister so it's all good,,,,


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Well I got my truck and I love it! I had to check out the 4-Lo on my little sister's bush in the back yard... Backed up to the tree, well bushy tree, wrapped a chain around it, put the tranny in neutral, switched to 4-Lo, waited for it to say it was engaged. dropped her into first and let the tires spin.. There ain't no bush there anymore and harldly any roots left either!!


Hahaha, just did the same on a dead redtip Ike somehow killed!

It was my bush though. I did just get back from Alabama last week...if you ever want to step back in time (25 years or so) and see a social gap...just visit a small town in Bama!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

justinlw said:


> Someone mentioned using 4-lo to pull a boat up the ramp. Aren't most ramps paved? Read the line before and I mentioned the only times I used 4-lo.
> 
> So no, I'm not using 4x4 on pavement.


It's only a problem if you turn. The front wheels track a bigger radius circle than the rears, so the transfer case will bind up unless you have second differential in the transfer case. Full time 4WD systems have this.

It is no problem whatsoever to use 4X lo to pull straight up the ramp onto the level, stop, then shift into 2WD to continue. Just go straight in 4lo (or hi) on pavement and you won't have a problem.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> It's only a problem if you turn. The front wheels track a bigger radius circle than the rears, so the transfer case will bind up unless you have second differential in the transfer case. Full time 4WD systems have this.
> 
> It is no problem whatsoever to use 4X lo to pull straight up the ramp onto the level, stop, then shift into 2WD to continue. Just go straight in 4lo (or hi) on pavement and you won't have a problem.


Just leave it in 2WD and kick her down into low gear...you really do not need 4WD unless your trailer is short or the ramp is really slippery with water and algae at a low tide.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> warcat, too funny,, he is from Arkansas though!
> 
> And Longpole,, we know you married your sister so it's all good,,,,


Man I'll tell you what...
When me and my fiance go out we sometimes get the are ya'll brother/sister stuff.

An NO, we are just 2 beautiful people....

But there was this one time that I went to my great-grandma's funeral in Alabama and at the viewing was about to talk to a hot chick to only find out we were cousins. Like 2nd or 3rd so my uncle thought it'd be alright if we were kissing cousins. Those people are a little backwards are there.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

what about driving in 4x4 on grass??


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

I got a 2006 Silverado Z71, never drove in 4LO until one day I took it to Allen Samuels for warranty work...the dash warning said CHECK 4WD. When I picked it up, the porter drove it up from the mechanics stall, hopped out and tossed me the keys...I started it, put it in Drive, and lurched foward, what the f... It felt like the tranny was screwed up... it was almost 
impossible to back up and turn around and go back to the service drive... the mechanic came out, laughed and said, sorry, he left it in 4LO.... so now I know
what it feels like....


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

I drive offroad very frequently. You only want use 4hi when your tires are slipping and are having trouble with traction. I keep from using 4lo at all cost because its the last backup i have. I stay in 2wheel at times


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

It depends on how wet and steep the ramp is and how heavy your boat is.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

My truck pulls my boat just fine, and pulls it out of the ramp without 4wd. I did pull another tree out with it in 4lo yesturday.


----------

